# Bending 2x10 for Home Theater Stage



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

if you want to BEND a 2x8 or 2x10, typically we would make relief cuts on the back of the board which would allow you to bend it, those cuts would be spaced evenly about a quarter of an inch apart depending on how much of a bend is required. If it were to be installed on the flat and have a cut that would allow you to install it like a step, then you would simply put the board in front of where you would install it and trace or outline the cut with a compass and then cut the board with a jig saw. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or just use 2, 1 X's, far easer to bend and less stress on the wood.
Or just go to any box store and pick one of the 50% that are curled up anyway.


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Or just go to any box store and pick one of the 50% that are curled up anyway.


:laughing:

a good place to look is the 'discount rack' out in the yard


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

If you are choosing to use 2,1x's then you have to take into account that the edges will be exposed and show that it is not one board. Depending on the application of course. If you wanted to you could also use mdf and apply a veneer to it with your choice of wood as well, so there are many ways. My first suggestion was for structure and not for finish wood choice. Hope that helps.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

of course you take it to extreme and go with a steam box and bend your wood that way. As well you could do a laminate build up with your steam bent wood and cap that all off with a veneer, gosh the choices seem endless don't they.:laughing:


----------



## fax6202 (Mar 7, 2012)

@fixrite

I appreciate the responses. That gives me what i need to get started. I can say that there will be a flat step (3/4" OSB on top so you wont see the seem) That being said would you still recommend the "2" 1x's as the solution. thanks.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

fax6202 said:


> How can you produce a bend in dimensional lumber....like 2x8s and 2x10s. Please see the attached picture. Thanks.


There's no reason at all to bend any 2x lumber for the framing. The outside box can be 2 layers of 3/8 ply or you cut the radius on the decking and bottom plate and fill in with 2x4's cut to the height of the joists.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i see guys saw kerfing 2x for radius all the time but for the life of me cannot understand how it keeps its strength this way.. i do radius with 4 layers of 1/2" plywood glued and screwed


----------



## sevenlol (Aug 8, 2011)

one thing to note is that bending one piece lengthwise is signficantly easier than two.

one 16 footer is 10x easier than two 8 footers spiced together..


----------



## sevenlol (Aug 8, 2011)

Joe Carola said:


> There's no reason at all to bend any 2x lumber for the framing. The outside box can be 2 layers of 3/8 ply or you cut the radius on the decking and bottom plate and fill in with 2x4's cut to the height of the joists.


this is how i would do it, with a layer of plywood or drywall around the curve as a finish.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i see guys saw kerfing 2x for radius all the time but for the life of me cannot understand how it keeps its strength this way..


I've never seen that one in almost 30 years of framing. That's insane!!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

they do it almost every episode of "all decked out" on hgtv.. they cut 1 " - 1 1/4" deep kerfs every 1 " along the lenght of 16' 2x10's,

how does it keep its strenth.. honestly..what keeps it from snapping


----------

